# Found out it was ich help.



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so I found out it was ich/ick so wats the best way to treat with a mini pletco in with the betta. plz help.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

first, raise the temperature to about 85-87 degrees. add some aquarium salt, and buy some antibiotic. i had a little ich problem a month or two ago and i used super ich cure. its the best antibiotic/medicine i have used to treat any disease. heres a link of it.

Super Ick Cure™ Powder - API

nobody likes seeing their fish suffer with some disease. i wish the best of success to you! let us know how it goes!


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks will be sure to let you know. But I was wondering do you happen to know if its safe for plectos I read somwhere that they are sensitive to copper?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

didnt read that part. lol. yeah like loaches, inverts, and corys, plecos are sensative to copper. to be honest with you, i dont remember if the super ich cure powder has copper in it. if it does, then just treat with a medication that is copper free.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should be able to treat the ich just by raising the heat and using salt, but with plecos, not sure about bettas you just want to use half dosage. They don't tolerate to much salt.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well been treating with quick cure seems to be working well betta is much more active and eating again. his body has almost cleared up but his tail is still pretty bad. My 10 gallon caught it now also just started treating today.


----------

